# VW AUDI 1.8T Injector Info



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

Hi all, 

In an effort to try and help the community, i have copied and pasted all the info from www.vwmod.com re: most if not all vw audi 1.8T injectors. So all credit goes to the website maker. I am just merely pasting this on here just in case the website goes down. This a great reference for determining the injector type you have in your car. 



VW & Audi Fuel Injector Part Numbers. Codes. and Data 


*Volkswagen 1.8T engines *
car model year: engine code--stock hp--flow @3bar--actual fuel pressure--etka P/N--Bosch P/N--injector type: 

Golf GTI/ Jetta 2000 AWD(and AWW?) --150--317cc--3bar--06A906031S--0280155897--EV12 

Golf GTI/ Jetta 2001-2002 AWW(and AWW?)--150--317cc--3bar--06A906031BA--0 280156061--EV6 

G, J, NB Turbo S 2002-2004 AWP--180--317cc--3bar--06A906031BA--0280156061 EV6 

Passat 2001 AUG --150--282cc--06B133551M--0280156065 EV12 

New Beetle 1999-2001 APH*--150 --282cc --3bar (see *below) (see *below) 

New Beetle 2001 AMW--150--flow n/a--press n/a--06B133551M--0280156065--EV12 

New Beetle 2001-2004 AWV--150--317cc-- 4bar--06A906031BA--0280156061--EV6 

Passat 1998-1999 AEB(until June)--150--210cc-- 4bar--0280150447--EV6 

Passat 1999-2001 ATW(until May)--150--4bar--06B133551B--0280155825--EV12 

Passat 1999-2002 AUG(May - late)--150 

Passat (AWD) 2001-2004 AWM (May - current)--170--282cc --06B133551M--0280156065--EV12 

*APH (up to VIN 1C-1-408 000)--150--282cc--3bar--06A906031AB 

*APH (VIN 1C-1-408 000 forward)--150--282cc--3bar--06A906031A 

*Audi 1.8T engines:* 
car: model year: engine code: stock hp: flow capacity @3bar: actual fuel pressure: etka P/N: Bosch P/N: injector type: 

A4 Quattro 1996-2000 AEB--150--210cc--4bar--0280150447--EV6 

A4 Quattro early 2000 ATW--150 --4bar--06B133551B--0280155825--EV12 

A4 (all) 2000-2002 AWM--170--06B133551M--0280156065--EV12 

A4 Quattro 2001 AUG--150--06B133551M--0280156065--EV12 

A4 Quattro Wagon 2001 ATW--150 --4bar--06B133551B--0280155825--EV12 

A4 FWD 2002-2004 AMB--170--282cc--3bar--06B133551M--0280156065--EV12 

A4 Quattro 2002-2004 AMB--170--282cc--3bar--06B133551M--0280156065--EV12 

TT 2001 ATC--180--317cc --06A906031S--0280155897--EV12 

TT225 Quattro 2001-2004 AMU--225--386cc--06A906031J--0280155893--EV12 

TT Quattro 2002 AWP--180--317cc--3bar--06A906031BA--0280156061--EV6 

TT Quattro 2003 AWP--180--317cc--3bar--06A906031BA--0280156061--EV6 



_ credit given to site creator of http://vwmod.com/fuel.php whom this info was taken from._


----------

